# Bottom Rigs



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

What size of hook should I be using for Bottom Rigs?


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

what are you fishing for??


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

*anything*

anything at this point. I have been surf fishing about 10-15 times and am sitting at Nada... Using cut mullet and DOA shrimp.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

FRESH bait...(if you wouldn't eat it, don't fish with it...) Keep baits small on 1/0 or 2/0 Owner Mutu's. If you don't wanna spend so much on hooks, then 2/0 Eagle Claw L-197's will do nicely.

A good sized shrimp will give you 3-4 baits. Peel 'em! It works!:fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bbright said:


> What size of hook should I be using for Bottom Rigs?


What they said... Poke around and learn how to tie your own flourocarbon rigs.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I got sidetracked, but I was gonna say this as well...

IF you are using those tourist type "fish frightener" rigs with all the metal sleeves, clips, crimps, arms, etc...GET RID OF 'EM!!!

Learn to tie a simple double dropper out of #40 mono, with a SMALL swivel on one end, and a SMALL coast lock swivel on the other, you'll be in business.


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Hand tied Bottom rig-

1)Cut about 4.5' of 30#-40# fluorocarbon or mono
2)tie 2 drop loop knots in the middle of the line. Make sure the loop is about 4-5" long.
3)tie a barrel swivel to one end of the line using a palomar knot.
4)tie a coastlock snap to the other end using a palomar knot (attach you sinker to this).
5)slip a red, yellow or orange bead onto each of the loops (optional)
6)Slip your hook onto each loop and back under the loop to secure.
7)tie this rig to your shock leader or main line using a fisherman's knot.

This is how I've learned how to tie double bottom rigs. You can find how to tie those knots here:beer:


----------



## Hurricane44 (Aug 16, 2006)

I use pretty small hooks and small pieces of bait on my bottom rigs (like Railroader said, you should get 3-4 pieces of bait from one shrimp). I also use fresh shrimp if available, and the fake bloodworms really work well too. I don't peel my shrimp however, the shell helps give the hook some grip on the bait. Only 3-4 more months to wait....


----------



## bbright (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for all the help. I'm going today to buy some equipment and will try it again this afternoon. Thanks again. :fishing:


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

bbright said:


> anything at this point. I have been surf fishing about 10-15 times and am sitting at Nada... Using cut mullet and DOA shrimp.


One reason you're not catching anything is that there aren't many fish in the surf right now. Don't get too frustrated, you'll have better luck when the water temp rises this spring and the bait comes back.


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

What are the beads supposed to do for the rig..?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

surfcast said:


> What are the beads supposed to do for the rig..?


Supposed to attract fish... The orangish tint is also the same color as sand flea roe wish is tasty to fish (or so they say).


----------



## surfcast (Nov 7, 2006)

OK..Thanks surfside...I used to use them on my fish finders when i used egg sinkers(to protect my knot). I knew they were suppose to be an attractant on other rigs..but never knew what they were suppose to look like. Thanks for the tidbit ...


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Size and type of hooks are dependent on what you are trying to target.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*well*

if they are fishing with tiny pieces of shrimp and 1/0 hooks, more then likely whiting,croakers, and anything else small. But i do agree stay away from the tourist rigs, and learn on small stuff first then move up. The rigs should match the target fish, big bait equals big fish but less bites, small bait equals small and sometime's big fish, with alot of bites and more fun. During this time of years, down here in fla we have jacks and little blues tearing everything up. Nothing huge, but still alot of fun to catch on light gear...:fishing:


----------

